# Weak 68 Fan Blower Motor



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

The blower motor in my 68 GTO with AC is a bit weak.
The low and medium speeds aren't too bad, but there is very little difference between the medium and high speeds. 
There may not be any difference at all. It's hard to judge just by listening to it, or feeling the blower. That's how close it is.
I first thought that the blower itself may be tired, but now I'm not so sure.
My experience with them is that they usually make a bad noise when they are going bad, and this one sounds fine.
The resister is the easiest thing to change. But my experience with blower resistors is that when they go bad the blower only works on high. That's not my problem.
The switch in the dash would require taking the dash apart, and the blower would mean removing the inner fender. I don't mind doing either if I had a good idea that it would solve the problem, but I'm not looking forward to doing both if I don't have to.

Has anyone else had a problem like this, or have any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*Blower motor speed*

Hi,
Did you check the 30 AMP in line fuse that is connected to to alternator? That line gives full power to the blower when AC is turned on and on high blower speed.

Joe


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Sounds to me like your switch may not be making contact in the high position. The switch can be taken out, but it is probably easier to remove the heater controls as a unit. There are 3 or 4 screws that hold it in place, make sure you disconnect the cables and wires. Take the switch off the panel and carefull pry the tabs open and seperate the switch, pay attention to how everything goes together, there is a spring in there. Clean all the goop off the contact points and reassemble using dielectric grease. Easy peasy, the hardest part is getting the knobs off without breaking them.


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

joedee said:


> Hi,
> Did you check the 30 AMP in line fuse that is connected to to alternator? That line gives full power to the blower when AC is turned on and on high blower speed.
> 
> Joe


Yes, the fuse is good. I always thought that if that fuse was bad the blower wouldn't work at all. Learn something new every day.
Anyway, I pulled it and it is good.



68GTO4004Spd said:


> Sounds to me like your switch may not be making contact in the high position. The switch can be taken out, but it is probably easier to remove the heater controls as a unit. There are 3 or 4 screws that hold it in place, make sure you disconnect the cables and wires. Take the switch off the panel and carefull pry the tabs open and seperate the switch, pay attention to how everything goes together, there is a spring in there. Clean all the goop off the contact points and reassemble using dielectric grease. Easy peasy, the hardest part is getting the knobs off without breaking them.


I've had the dash apart several times. The first being when I got the car back in 97 to fix a couple of small annoying things, and then again when I took it apart in 99 to do the restoration on it. 
I'm sort of leaning towards a connection at the switch too. Truthfully, I hardly use the blower since the car usually only goes out in nice weather with the windows down. So it's very possible that the connection at the switch could be a bit gummed up. 
If that's the case it will be taken care of as part of a winter project.
Just switched over to the repro ram air manifolds and a 2 1/2" mandrel bent exhaust. The car sounds awesome going down the street. But even though I chose the quietest of the 3 muffler choices RARE gave me, it still has a slight drone at highway speed, so I'm considering Dyna-Mat (or something like it) as a winter project. 
Since I'll be taking the seats, 8 track, and the console out if I do it, I may as well keep going and work my way up to the switch.


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

I used a product called FatMat and it was easy to work with and not as expensive as Dynamat. Made a huge difference in noise. I wrapped the inside of the doors under the panels as well and it got rid of the "hollow" sound when you closed the door. Good luck!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*blower motor*

I am a relative newbie in GTO circles and have relied on the great advice of these folks to help me get up to speed, just a disclaimer. My 67 GTO had the exact issue. I thought maybe the blower had a high speed relay that was bad. I spent a little while trouble shooting and finally a little exasperated sat in the car to think. I then decided to fool with the control knob, sure enough as I placed it in 3 and 4 position nothing..until I held it lightly to the left (does not work right) then boom..full blower. Strange thing is once I held it to the left and it engaged I could let it go and it would run as normal. My assumption is from lack of use the contact in the switch are not working properly maybe pitted?. I have not taken it apart to see for sure. Just a newbies experience. Let me know as i am interested in what you find.


----------

